# Starting Celexa, but nervous



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Just saw my doctor today, and because my symptoms have been bad for the last month or so, and because I'm Type A and really feel stress and anxiety, she has put me on 10 mg (1/2 a pill) of Celexa once a day. She did tell me, however, that it could go either way. It might really help, or I could end up with the runs, BADLY. So I am nervous to take it, but I guess I will anyway. Any helpful thoughts/advice on Celexa?


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

www.crazymeds.orgThey will list all of the side effects and things to watch out for. Just keep in mind that side effects do go away!!!!! Even if you get D, try and hold out because that will stop. It takes a few weeks until you shake the side effects but its worth it. It also can take 4-6 weeks to feel any positive effects. Just be patient and dont give up hope, a lot of people dont give the drugs time to regulate in the body and go off of them to soon.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I tried celexa for a year and it didn't really improve my IBS-D much but it didn't make it any worse. It did help a bit with my anxiety but I had 1 bad side effect that never went away- sweating. I was always clammy and sweaty. After a year I thought there had to be something better for me to try as being sweaty was getting annoying, so my doc switched me to effexor. Now my sweatiness has gone away.Good luck with the Celexa. IF it does make your IBS worse in the beginning stick with it as it might just be a temporary side effect.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Well, I filled my prescription for Celexa, and then chickened out. I've read a lot about what people had to say about it, researched the side effects, and just couldn't bring myself to take it. Instead, I've done something else the doctor suggested - gone from 50 mg of Dicetel three times a day to 100 mg three times a day ( from 1 pill to 2), and will look for a yoga class soon for relaxation. I'm very hopeful that I can avoid Celexa!


----------

